# redfish wallpaper



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I was bored, so I found a redfish picture on the internet, resized it, moved it around, changed the background and did some other stuff. It's optimized for 1024X768 screen size and for your desktop icons to be on the left side of the screen



You can right click it and say "set as desktop background" or you can right click and save and then change your desktop through the properties:


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Got it set as mine now!! Thanks it looks awesome


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Also, you have to make sure the "Position" option is set to stretch...at least I did. Might vary depending on screen resolution. I thought it looked OK too considering I ain't real artistic and I did it in about 5 minutes using Paint.


----------



## cutbait (Oct 1, 2007)

Too Cool, Thanks.


----------



## Capt.Ernie (Mar 4, 2008)

Thank you for sharing. AWESOME :clap:clap


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice, I saved it but I'm still using my first love of the outdoors.


----------

